# Recruiting Red Tape



## Wolfe117 (21 Jun 2003)

Just something I‘ve sorta noticed the processing time to get into the CF is abnormally long.  When I joined two years ago it took me five months to get processed and tested and sent to training.  Now it‘s taking my buddies eight or more.  And all this at the same time that we are having attrition problems.  I dunno if it is the recruiters fault or not but something needs to be done.  Cause it demoralizes potential troops to be jerked around like that and we loose them.  I know two people who have joined the US and UK forces and it took them a few weeks to be tested and sent off to training.  If anyone who has worked in recruiting can give me some insight as to why it takes us so long to process less people than the UK and US forces I would appreciate it.


----------



## rolandstrong (30 Jun 2003)

I spent 14 months...and I was luckier than some. Admittedly this was for ther reserves though.


----------



## Cycophant (1 Jul 2003)

I plan on starting the recruiting process fairly soon (read: 2-3 weeks, tops).

I‘ll make a note here how long things are going, if you‘d like.  I live in a reasonbly-populated center, so the wait might be a little longer than some.


----------



## Dire (1 Jul 2003)

I handed in my application about a month ago..

I got a call a week ago telling me when I can take my CFAT/Medical which is tomarrow   

So I hear it‘s like another month after that for the Interview/Phyiscal then another month for the swear in..

Im hoping it will be less time for myself since I‘m going for Sig Ops and it‘s currently wide open.. Since I got computer skills with Certifications I‘m hoping it wont take that long, but I guess you never know.


----------



## rolandstrong (2 Jul 2003)

Are you going Res or Reg?  If res youre timeing is good, because you will be ready to start parading in September.


----------



## Cycophant (2 Jul 2003)

I contacted my local Recruiting Office earlier today about a few questions, and the time issue over the application process came up.

She basically said that if I were to come in today and hand in the application, barring any obvious problems, she could have me completely tested within 2-3 weeks, most likely.  The biggest problem, and where most of the time is spent, is after they send it in to the Regional Medical office.  She said it‘s not unheard of for it to take 2 or 3 months there.

Well, at least we know where one of the major bottlenecks is, anyway.


----------



## Jug (2 Jul 2003)

The medical office is where I‘m getting my bottle-neck as well. 

They‘ve had my medical file open since January (read 6 months).


----------



## Cycophant (2 Jul 2003)

Do you have any sort of medical condition, or something similiar that would warrant such a wait?

Or is it really that bad for everyone?  If that‘s the case, I might as well sign up today.  I‘ll have more than enough time to properly get in shape beforehand.  The medical comes before the Fitness Test anyway, correct?


----------



## clinton_84 (3 Jul 2003)

I just handed in all the forms to the recruiting office here in london today (july 3), they opened my file,(reg force infantry) gave me my service# and booked my 
apt test/medical/interview for wed july 16. I do all three on the same day, which seems kinda speedy considerin everyones stories about being called weeks or months later an doin everything on seperate days. maybe I was just lucky


----------



## MasterRaistlin (11 Jul 2003)

The only thing that has taken a long time for my application process(in case anyone is interested I‘m going reserve with the 737 Comm Squad. here in Saskatoon as a Sig-op)is waiting for the papers to get back from Borden. I guess I shouldn‘t be complaining since it‘s only been 2 months since I finished my testing, but I really wanted to go to a BMQ course this summer =( Oh well...hopefully I‘ll get in on the winter/spring course on weekends!


----------



## Rafe (12 Jul 2003)

Not everyones recruiting process can take the same amount of time.  And its not the recruiting NCO or Officers fault either.  I live in a small populated area and my process took only 2.5 months.  And from what im hearing, if you live in a largly populated area it can take much longer.


----------



## bradb (12 Jul 2003)

I handed in my application package on july 9. I received a phone call the next day, and they booked my apt test, and medical for july 23. If I am lucky, i will get to do my interview on the same day


----------



## mht (12 Jul 2003)

For what it‘s worth, my application process has has progressed quite quickly. I live in Oakville and originally went to the Hamilton recruiting office, where I did the CFAT and medical. However, once the new office in Mississauga opened, I guess they transferred my file because that‘s where I did my interview last week. All that‘s left is some blood tests the lab forgot to administer and my file is off to Borden. All in all it‘s taken about 9 months, but I slowed it down because I had some other things on the go as well. I have to say though, the staff at both Hamilton and Mississaugua seemed quite intent on getting the application complete ASAP. Don‘t know what it‘s like elsewhere, but it seems they want to get applicants through quickly in the GTA.


----------



## Dacier (12 Jul 2003)

I went to the recruting office in Hamilton, **** do I ever miss Ontario, and I applied in October and left for basic in February.  

Its stupidly long, but wait to you start training, 8 months for INF, now thats long.


----------

